# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Cinders new bioactive enclosure

## Aerries

Really happy with how this came out, Im getting better and better every enclosure I make lol this is number 5.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_gunkle_ (04-30-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Nice!!

----------

_Aerries_ (04-30-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Very nice.  Natural and cozy.  Well done

----------

_Aerries_ (04-30-2019)

----------


## gunkle

Nice. I've been staying to look into that for my crested geckos.

----------

_Aerries_ (04-30-2019)

----------

